# Flags at half-mast in the Northern Territory on Wednesday 19 February 2020 until 12.00 noon (78th Anniversary of the Bombing of Darwin(



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ITS AN HONOUR CONTACT US


*To All Flag Marshals: For action in the NT only*​*78th ANNIVERSARY OF THE BOMBING OF DARWIN

Wednesday, 19 February 2020*​
The Northern Territory Government has requested half-masting of flags for the 78th Anniversary of the Bombing of Darwin.

On 19 February 1942, mainland Australia came under attack for the first time when Japanese forces mounted two air raids on Darwin. The two attacks involved 54 land-based bombers and approximately 188 attack aircraft which were launched from four Japanese aircraft-carriers in the Timor Sea. The raids killed at least 243 people and between 300 and 400 were wounded. Twenty military aircraft were destroyed, eight ships at anchor in the harbour were sunk and most civil and military facilities in Darwin were destroyed.

To mark the 78th Anniversary of the Bombing of Darwin the Australian National Flag *should be flown at half-mast on Wednesday, 19 February 2020 from dawn until noon in the Northern Territory only,* at which time the flag should be raised to the peak of the flag mast for the remainder of the day. This advice applies to buildings and establishments occupied by Australian Government departments and affiliated agencies. Other organisations are welcome to participate.​
When flying the Australian National Flag with other flags, all flags in the set should be flown at half-mast.
If a set of flags includes the flags of other nations, it would be appropriate to seek permission from the diplomatic representatives of that nation to half-mast their flag.
An acceptable half-mast position would be when the top of the flag is a third of the distance down from the top of the flagpole.
Information on flag protocol is available at http://www.pmc.gov.au/flag.

Your assistance is appreciated.

Commonwealth Flag Officer

14 February 2020​

.


----------

